# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ   ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗ ΑΠΟ UPS  ΣΕ  ΑΛΛΕΣ  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ

## mariost

Πως βρίσκουμε σε τι τάσεις αντιστοιχούν τα καλώδια από ένα μετασχηματιστή από χαλασμένο UPS για να τον χρησιμοποιήσουμε για άλλες κατασκευές. https://youtu.be/EBZMVuLFYF0

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν δεν σε βοήθησε το βιντεάκι από το You Tube τότε μάλλον κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει φίλε μου.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Αν δεν σε βοήθησε το βιντεάκι από το You Tube τότε μάλλον κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει φίλε μου.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά βλέπεις κανένα  ( ? ) στην πρόταση του φίλου????
Ενημερωτικά το έβαλε!!

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Συγγνώμη, αλλά βλέπεις κανένα  ( ? ) στην πρόταση του φίλου????
> Ενημερωτικά το έβαλε!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


Δεν είδα ερωτηματικό αλλά γνωρίζω Ελληνικά..................* Επίρρημα[επεξεργασία]*

*πώς*

με ποια μέθοδο, κάνοντας ποια συγκεκριμένα πράγματα_Πώς μπορώ να ετοιμαστώ αποτελεσματικά για τις εξετάσεις;__Την ρώτησε πώς μπορεί να προετοιμαστεί αποτελεσματικά για τις εξετάσεις._λέγεται όταν θέλει κάποιος να μάθει την αιτία κάποιου πράγματος, να μάθει γιατί συνέβη κάτι (συχνά σε ρητορική ερώτηση)_Πώς τολμάς να μου μιλάς έτσι;_με ποιον τρόπο _Πώς κοιμάσαι τα βράδια, βαθιά ή με πολλές διακοπές;__Πώς πάνε τα πράγματα, καλά;_
*Ομώνυμα[επεξεργασία]*


πως*Οπως βλέπεις το πως χρησιμοποιείται στην καθαρή Ελληνική γλώσσα όταν κάποιος ρωτάει και θέλει να μάθει.*
https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/πώς

----------


## NEOMELOS

Πριν τσιγκλίσω τον φίλο Δημήτρη να αναφερθώ στον Μάριο και τις αναρτήσεις του στο φόρουμ, οι οποίες μοιάζουν με διαφημίσεις- προμοτάρισμα των βίντεο που ανεβάζει ο ίδιος στο Youtube. Πράγματι, δεν ρωτάει.
Και εάν θέλει απαντήσεις, ας ανοίξει και τα σχόλια στο   Youtube να του γράψουμε και εκεί, ότι δεν αρκεί να αναφέρουμε ότι το *ρεύμα σκοτώνει* αλλά να τηρούμε και τους κανόνες ασφαλείας. Πόσες φορές γλύτωσε στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο την επαφή των καλωδίων στο μαύρο κροκοδειλάκι; 

Και επιστροφή στον Δημήτρη. 
Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος ή Μπαμπινιώτης, το "*πως"* στην ανάρτηση μου φαίνεται ότι είναι *"αόριστο τροπικό επίρρημα"* και έχει την έννοια του *"κάπως"*. http://omilias.blogspot.gr/2008/07/blog-post_744.html
Δηλαδή μπορούσε να γράψει.
 Κοιτάτε *"πως" -* με ποιο τρόπο *-"κάπως"* βρίσκουμε ....κλπ.

Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Πριν τσιγκλίσω τον φίλο Δημήτρη να αναφερθώ στον Μάριο και τις αναρτήσεις του στο φόρουμ, οι οποίες μοιάζουν με διαφημίσεις- προμοτάρισμα των βίντεο που ανεβάζει ο ίδιος στο Youtube. Πράγματι, δεν ρωτάει.
> Και εάν θέλει απαντήσεις, ας ανοίξει και τα σχόλια στο   Youtube να του γράψουμε και εκεί, ότι δεν αρκεί να αναφέρουμε ότι το *ρεύμα σκοτώνει* αλλά να τηρούμε και τους κανόνες ασφαλείας. Πόσες φορές γλύτωσε στο συγκεκριμένο βίντεο την επαφή των καλωδίων στο μαύρο κροκοδειλάκι; 
> 
> Και επιστροφή στον Δημήτρη. 
> Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος ή Μπαμπινιώτης, το "*πως"* στην ανάρτηση μου φαίνεται ότι είναι *"αόριστο τροπικό επίρρημα"* και έχει την έννοια του *"κάπως"*. http://omilias.blogspot.gr/2008/07/blog-post_744.html
> Δηλαδή μπορούσε να γράψει.
>  Κοιτάτε *"πως" -* με ποιο τρόπο *-"κάπως"* βρίσκουμε ....κλπ.
> 
> Πάντα φιλικά.


Δεν τσιγκλάς κανέναν, και  όταν υπάρχει καλοπροαίρετη συζήτηση τότε βρίσκουμε και κάποια άκρη. Πάντως εγώ το μετέφρασα όπως ο Μπαμπινιώτης δηλαδή ως ερώτηση μιας και το ¨¨πως¨¨ όταν είναι αρχικό γράμμα σε μία πρόταση στο 99% των περιπτώσεων αναφέρεται σε ερώτημα κι όχι σε απάντηση η προτροπή.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Χα, γυρνάμε το φόρουμ από τεχνικό σε φιλολογικό.
Αλλά δε φταίω εγώ, ο Γκούγκλης φταίει και λίγο οι μνήμες του πολυτονικού,  που ασχολήθηκα, μιας και δεν έχω ιδέα. (ούτε και από τεχνικά έχεις, θα μου πεις)
Πάντως να το ξαναπώ, εάν συζητιέται κάτι με καλή προαίρεση όπως λες, καλό είναι, κάποιος κάτι θα κερδίσει.

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα, να ζητήσω κι εγώ μια επιβεβαίωση ??? Έχω στα χέρια μου έναν  μετασχηματιστή από UPS (κωδικός: 080-48184-01) σαν τους παρακάτω:

Transformer_1.jpgTransformer_2.jpg

Οι μετρήσεις στους ακροδέκτες του πρωτεύοντος έχουν ως εξής:

Κίτρινο - Μπλε: 1 Ω (24,1 mH)

Κίτρινο - Μαύρο: 6,8 Ω  (19,6 H)

Μπλε - Μαύρο: 6,3 Ω (15,2 H)

Επιβεβαιώστε μου σας παρακαλώ, τα 230 V τα εφαρμόζω μεταξύ Μπλε - Μαύρου όπως θεωρώ, ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος ??? Και εάν ναι, ποιο είναι το σωστό ζεύγος ???
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων ...

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα, να ζητήσω κι εγώ μια επιβεβαίωση ??? Έχω στα χέρια μου έναν  μετασχηματιστή από UPS (κωδικός: 080-48184-01) σαν τους παρακάτω:
> 
> Transformer_1.jpgTransformer_2.jpg
> 
> Οι μετρήσεις στους ακροδέκτες του πρωτεύοντος έχουν ως εξής:
> 
> Κίτρινο - Μπλε: 1 Ω (24,1 mH)
> 
> Κίτρινο - Μαύρο: 6,8 Ω  (19,6 H)
> ...


Εγώ θα έδινα τάση στο τύλιγμα με την μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ VARIAK σιγά- σιγά σε σειρά μιλιαμπερόμετρο και θα μέτραγα συνεχώς την τάση στην έξοδό του. Οταν έχεις M/Σ άγνωστο δεν δίνεις τάση κατ ευθείαν ΠΟΤΕ. Και να έχεις υπόψην όλους τους κανόνες ασφαλείας .

----------


## andyferraristi

Δημήτρη καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Το "Safety First" εννοείται βέβαια, γιατί κι εγώ τεχνικός είμαι. Δυστυχώς όμως VARIAC δεν διαθέτω και γι αυτό κάνω ερωτήσεις και όχι απ' ευθείας κινήσεις. Πάντως σ' ευχαριστώ ακόμα μια φορά για την ανταπόκρισή σου, και σου εύχομαι καλό Πάσχα ...

----------


## nyannaco

Μπορείς πάντα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κόλπο της λάμπας σε σειρά για περιορισμό ρεύματος.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Μπορείς πάντα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κόλπο της λάμπας σε σειρά για περιορισμό ρεύματος.


Σωστός ο Νίκος. Μάλλον σε κάτι τέτοιο θα καταφύγω, και με πειρματισμούς θεωρώ ότι σιγά σιγά θα καταλήξω στο επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα ...

----------

